# Camera



## scoober (Oct 24, 2012)

Is an underwater camera worth it? I already have Marcum and wonder if it would be worth getting a camera?


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

Good for kids. Its a lot of dinking around. If you have a fish finder I would say get a gas auger instead.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## scoober (Oct 24, 2012)

Just wonder if having the camera would improve the fishing by being able to see fishes reaction to the bait

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

toppm said:


> Good for kids. Its a lot of dinking around. If you have a fish finder I would say get a gas auger instead.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


This...

Cameras are cool but I've seen active walleye come into a setup only to shy away once they see the camera...I've seen that happen more than just a few times...if you already have a fish finder, I'd spend the cash on something else useful, like an auger or upgrade your gear 

Sent from my HTCEVODesign4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ma1979 (Oct 18, 2013)

I have one and regret buying it. Should've spent my $ on a flasher. The ONLY time its been usefull is smelt fishing Higgins lake.

Sent from my SCH-R530X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## scoober (Oct 24, 2012)

Ok you talked me out of it lol. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

Only thing I can see a camera being useful for is finding a weed edge or structure.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

My dad has one. Since he has gotten a flasher/graph to use it hasn't left the house. Save the money and put it towards something else 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

Waz_51 said:


> This...
> 
> Cameras are cool but I've seen active walleye come into a setup only to shy away once they see the camera...I've seen that happen more than just a few times...if you already have a fish finder, I'd spend the cash on something else useful, like an auger or upgrade your gear
> 
> Sent from my HTCEVODesign4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Or one of those two dollar periscopes we had as kids


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

I have one and I like it ! It has its uses for sure ! But I have noticed some places the fish will shy away from it . But I've also been places where it doesn't at all . I've had pike try to eat it ! And tons of fish check it out .. I bought some fake weeds from gander years ago that attach to the cable to hide it a bit .wish I could find that ??? But you could sub that out easy with some xmas stuff. There pretty cool , I don't use it as much as my showdown but its a cool toy for sure

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## maddiek (Sep 9, 2013)

I won't icefish without my camera or flasher.......

Ya can't keep a good man down!!! R.I.P. soup, miss ya bro!!!!!


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

river rat78 said:


> Only thing I can see a camera being useful for is finding a weed edge or structure.


Yep.. And if you have to snag up anything you dropped down the hole 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## thistubesforu (Jan 30, 2012)

I've sat plenty of times in my shanty with my camera and out fished guys over and over again using flashers. Both great tools but seeing the fishes reaction is well worth having a camera. I've had plenty of perch on Sandusky bay in ohio that come in to jigging but unless you drop your bait into the mud they don't bite. Without a cam I never would of known that. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

thistubesforu said:


> I've sat plenty of times in my shanty with my camera and out fished guys over and over again using flashers. Both great tools but seeing the fishes reaction is well worth having a camera. I've had plenty of perch on Sandusky bay in ohio that come in to jigging but unless you drop your bait into the mud they don't bite. Without a cam I never would of known that.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I usually drill two holes one for my line one I can look through without bending over, if its too cloudy don't see where the camera will do much good, unless your fishing deep.


----------



## maddiek (Sep 9, 2013)

BryPaulD said:


> Yep.. And if you have to snag up anything you dropped down the hole
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That's a fact, me and hogeye were out in 30 fow on the bay last year and I dropped my rod and reel down the hole...panned the camera, seen the rod...proceeded to put on the heaviest spoon I had in the box and caught my rig after about three attempts. Fwiw I had a Stella spinning reel on that rig, I was shatting my pants til I reeled it back up the hole!!!!

Ya can't keep a good man down!!! R.I.P. soup, miss ya bro!!!!!


----------



## FIP (Jan 10, 2003)

I agree with thistubesforu as I have learned a lot in the past year with a camera. That many gill bites are a two step process for example, first they hold it in their lips to taste it and then suck it in. Set too quick and you miss many of them.


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

I fish a shallow lake most of the time - 10 to 15 feet. Camera is better than my graph for that use. It's about a 4 year old model b&w, Marcum I think, with a 5 inch screen (that's pretty small). Amazing how far off you can spot the fish in the clear cold water.
I fixed up a milk crate with cardboard on the bottom and sides for sunny days to see the screen. It isn't very easy to see with the case hood, and I also use a 5 gallon bucket as a stand to raise it up to see the screen better.
Been very useful to see the fishes reactions to the bait and, presentation. Some days fish are all around and I can see if they feel like biting or not. When they just stare at your bait for a couple minutes and leave despite all attempts at different jig speeds, depth, and bait changes it makes it much quicker for me to pack up and move and try another area to fish.
Your best bet is to walk up to another guy on your favorite lake who is using a camera and ask questions and see how it's working. We love to talk about them and show them off. As was said, pike will try and eat the camera and sometimes those pesky non biting gills will bump the camera making it sway back and forth.

Edit to add: Another nice thing is you'll have panfish all around and suddenly they disappear. You can then swivel the camera 360 degrees to try and spot the pike that just came in and scared them away and make your guess if he's staying or leaving. Panfish come back fairly quickly when the pike leaves, the panfish don't seem to worry as much about the bass most of the time.


----------



## Garrettsdad (Dec 28, 2010)

Bought a cabelas camera , tried it on some gills. Took it back and got an fl- 8se two days later. Camera just plain scared fish away. A flasher will tell you if you are on fish, if they are active and when they're suspended or not


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bagman (Apr 1, 2006)

I use my underwater camera all the time. Great for perch fishing lake simcoe, and walleye on Saginaw bay. Def helps when you dont know if its whitefish or walleye on the bay. If I see that its whitefish I drop the lure on the bottom and wait for them to suck it up. Would'nt see that on the flasher. Got to be fairly clear water is the big draw back.


----------



## jmsteele187 (Dec 15, 2013)

I have a camera and use it more than my flasher. I find it very useful for figuring out how to get the fish to bite. Sometimes it's i little wiggle, a quiver, a more aggressive jigging dance and sometimes you've got to pound it in the mud. It's also a lot easier to play keep away from gills when the perch move in. I say use both. I've never had fish shy away from it. If anything, they're curious about it. Sometimes, I'll have to adjust the camera and it takes the fish's attention away from my jig to the camera. They see it move and want to check it out. If the water is clear, you can see quite a ways away. But, if it's dirtier the camera might need to be right next to the jig.


----------



## scoober (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm giving it some more thought now... does anyone have a aqua vu micro?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jmsteele187 (Dec 15, 2013)

scoober said:


> I'm giving it some more thought now... does anyone have a aqua vu micro?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I know a couple guys from other forums that have them and think they are great. I don't have one myself though. If I were in the market for a new camera, that's the one I would be getting.


----------



## Bumble (Jan 18, 2002)

I have the micro. I use it the scan the surroundings and then pull it back up. It's hard to position. Camera want to keep rotating. I'm going to try a larger sinker this year to hold in place. The micro doesn't take up much room in the bucket either like the full size. It has is uses and I wouldn't get rid of it


----------



## fishonjr (Feb 16, 2006)

I too have the micro. So far it's been great for the intended purposes I bought it. I fish Houghton Lake ALOT, and one if the keys I've found is to find the open pockets inside weed patches. Without my camera, we wasted a lot of productive fishing time by being "in the weeds"...yes you want to be in weeds, but the little 3'x3' openings are even deadlier! Last year I also started to use it on the Saginaw River. 1oz sinker anchors it's down into the bottom nicely. Takes some practice to get it in the right position but once it's settle, I have it set where it's pointed at by bait and can see reactions/strikes. And it so easy to hole hop and drop it down just to see what's down there!


----------



## PhoeTow (Dec 6, 2013)

This is my first reply to your forum, but I'm always reading the topics and responses. I really appreciate the cordial replies offered.

I've had a Vexilar FL18 for a few years and just got a Vexilar Scout camera a couple weeks ago. Unbelievable. As others have stated, it's a definite advantage to actually see how the fish react to the bait. What amazes me more is watching the gills suck in the bait and not seeing my spring bobber move at all. Heaven only knows how many fish I've missed catching in the past. The FL18 helps me know something's in the area, then I watch the camera to make the catch. Like others, I don't believe the camera scares the fish away at all.

I've heard there are two things you never let another man borrow: your wife and your chain saw. I'm going to add a third item to that: Your Vexilar camera. But not necessarily the three in that order...


----------



## scoober (Oct 24, 2012)

Well I ended up with a vexilar fish scout. I know I was debating the aqua vu micro but I wasn't happy with the image so I got the fish scout. I also like the idea of putting both units (camera/flasher) in one case. Going out with it in the morning and will report back.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## PhoeTow (Dec 6, 2013)

Ahhh, I'll be able to sleep well tonight, Scoober, knowing you made a wise choice. Good luck tomorrow and I'm eager to find out how the camera works for you.


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

scoober said:


> Well I ended up with a vexilar fish scout. I know I was debating the aqua vu micro but I wasn't happy with the image so I got the fish scout. I also like the idea of putting both units (camera/flasher) in one case. Going out with it in the morning and will report back.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Get ready to be annoyed by how many fish are down there that won't bite,lol. They will keep you entertained and on the water longer.


----------



## scoober (Oct 24, 2012)

Lol if it drives me mad I'll sell it to keep my sanity! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## PhoeTow (Dec 6, 2013)

scoober? scoober? 

I think you're right, benster - scoober is probably still out on the ice watching the fish in his new camera.


----------



## scoober (Oct 24, 2012)

Lmao took it out and it performed just as I thought it would. The only issue was getting the camera to turn the right way. The picture at 30 ft we decent b/w. 20 ft and up was excellent.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## PhoeTow (Dec 6, 2013)

Glad you enjoyed it.

I've found that if I keep my two holes (one for the camera and one for fishing) lined up in the same direction whenever I drill more holes, it's pretty easy to keep the camera pointed in the right direction as long as I remember the direction (in degrees) that the camera was pointed initially. It helps, too, not to point the camera in the direction of the sun.

I also turn the flasher on before dropping the camera in the hole, then watch the camera as it nears the bottom. It'll help prevent stirring up the bottom from the camera bouncing on the bottom.

So, did you catch anything?


----------



## scoober (Oct 24, 2012)

Yeah I did the flasher thing. I didn't use the camera full time. I am a hole hopper so I used it when I just wanted to take a glance. I did find some nice log structure. Went 4-5 on flags no legal pike but did catch a 20 inch 4 lbs bass. The lake was full of dink perch so I left that lake and headed to my honey hole and kept 20 crappies. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## scoober (Oct 24, 2012)

Bass

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

Love the camera. Made my own flasher/camera combo this year.

Link on signature line has some videos under ice including a set from this year. Quality of pic is better in real than on the videoa.

The camera I have is the C-fish which is fair quality but good price and only one with a control to look 360 degrees. Great feature! Have owned two Aqua Vu's that were good, not great, in quality. Will always own one...

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Big Bears BBQ (Sep 18, 2009)

I use a camera once in a while but its for entertainment mostly or just to check the bottom out or see what kind of fishing are moving thru. Its never helped me catch more fish. I rely on my flasher .......


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Used the cam this afternoon. Tough bite. 15' , eel grass bottom with some scattered stalks of cabbage. Perch would come in pairs. Catch one, the other scattered. Gills and sunnies would take a look, then keep on traveling. 1 bass gave my jig a bump, but never opened his mouth. 1 rockie came in slow, then nailed me. Spotted a nice muskie on the perimeter, then no fish for a half hour. Ended up with a few perch, but probably wouldn't have anything without the cam. May go look for a different weed bed tomorrow. FYI, I was in a warm shanty.


----------



## scoober (Oct 24, 2012)

How long did you fish? Also how far away was your camera?






bobberbill said:


> Used the cam this afternoon. Tough bite. 15' , eel grass bottom with some scattered stalks of cabbage. Perch would come in pairs. Catch one, the other scattered. Gills and sunnies would take a look, then keep on traveling. 1 bass gave my jig a bump, but never opened his mouth. 1 rockie came in slow, then nailed me. Spotted a nice muskie on the perimeter, then no fish for a half hour. Ended up with a few perch, but probably wouldn't have anything without the cam. May go look for a different weed bed tomorrow. FYI, I was in a warm shanty.




Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Fished for a couple hours late afternoon. Wife had to work, so I got NYEve dinner..Venison Swiss Steak. My cam is a Marcum and I had it aimed downward to see a wider view of bottom, but small fish are a little harder to spot in the weeds. I had changed it to horizontal when I spotted the muskie. Vis was really good.


----------



## scoober (Oct 24, 2012)

Had my camera out today and finally got to use it to see a fish take my jig. The thing I am struggling with is how to get it aimed at my jig. Anyone have any tips or tricks?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

Twist the cord until it is where you want it. Take a handful of slush and mold the cord on the side of the hole.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jmsteele187 (Dec 15, 2013)

scoober said:


> Had my camera out today and finally got to use it to see a fish take my jig. The thing I am struggling with is how to get it aimed at my jig. Anyone have any tips or tricks?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I have a panning device that I made out of plexiglass. It didn't cost me a thing either. It works great, too.

For whatever reason, I can't upload pics.


----------



## PhoeTow (Dec 6, 2013)

Try drilling a second hole for the camera about 2-3 feet away from your fishing hole (where the Vexilar transducer is also located). Let the camera go all the way to the bottom, come up a few inches; drop your bait to the bottom. Rotate your camera while bouncing your jig off the bottom. As long as you drill your holes so the camera isn't pointing towards the sun, it should be fairly easy to find your jig. Try not to let your camera smash into the bottom. It'll stir up the bottom and you'll have to wait for things to clear up. If you use your flasher to watch the camera descend, it'll help keep the camera from hitting the bottom too hard.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a panner that came with my Marcum. Too cumbersome and a lot of wire. I took 3 pieces of 1x3 cedar and scewed em together like a little stool. Cut a slot half thru the top board for the cam cord to fit in. I put a clothes pin on the cable. It suspends the camera, and once you find your jig, orient one end of the pin so it points to the jig. Turning the clothes pin will rotate the camera.


----------



## PhoeTow (Dec 6, 2013)

Good idea, bobberbill. The Vexilar Scout comes with a handy foldout device with a rubber stopper that lays across the hole to hold the camera in place to keep the camera from moving around. I'll have to keep your clothespin technique in mind in case I ever lose the rubber stopper.


----------



## jmsteele187 (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm not sure if this is going to work. But, if it does, it's a pic of the simple panning device I made.


----------



## PhoeTow (Dec 6, 2013)

Seems like it should work well for you. Looks like you had fun making it.


----------



## jmsteele187 (Dec 15, 2013)

PhoeTow said:


> Seems like it should work well for you. Looks like you had fun making it.


It works great! I first tested it out last year and have used it one other time this year. The best part, is that it didn't cost me a thing.


----------



## ma1979 (Oct 18, 2013)

jmsteele187 said:


> I'm not sure if this is going to work. But, if it does, it's a pic of the simple panning device I made.


That's sweet! I've been wanting to make something for mine too. Thanks for the idea!!! 

Sent from my SCH-R530X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## thistubesforu (Jan 30, 2012)

The more you use it the better you will get at finding your jig. I put the biggest spoon in my box on my locator rod with a soft plastic minnow on it. Probably 6 inchs total of lure and plastic makes finding it real easy. Don't get frustrated just take your time and mainly don't pound the bottom with the cam. If you do give it ten fifteen minutes before you attempt to look to it. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice..rotating the plate will rotate the cam..good idea.


----------



## bowman68 (Feb 11, 2007)

fishonjr said:


> I too have the micro. So far it's been great for the intended purposes I bought it. I fish Houghton Lake ALOT, and one if the keys I've found is to find the open pockets inside weed patches. Without my camera, we wasted a lot of productive fishing time by being "in the weeds"...yes you want to be in weeds, but the little 3'x3' openings are even deadlier! Last year I also started to use it on the Saginaw River. 1oz sinker anchors it's down into the bottom nicely. Takes some practice to get it in the right position but once it's settle, I have it set where it's pointed at by bait and can see reactions/strikes. And it so easy to hole hop and drop it down just to see what's down there!


I do the same thing and everybody says u can't catch fish on h/l consistently. I have my cam mounted on a base that sits on bottom. Cam is about 6" of the bottom. I drill two holes for fishing and one for cam slightly off center from being in line of other two about 2 1/2 feet away from closest fishing hole so i can see both baits. Drop my baits down turn my cam on watch it go down get it where I want it sets right on bottom done. Stirs bottom up but clears out with in a minute or so.


----------

